# Any young foreigners in Bukidnon??



## Fillup94577 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello all,

My name is Felipe, I am a 29 year old American from Oakland, CA. and I am <Snip> excited to move.

I am moving to Valencia City, Bukidnon on Dec. 14th, 2015.

I'm tryin to find out if there are any young foreigners in that area. I don't wanna be the only 30-ish year old foreigner there, I wanna have friends too.

A little about me, I am moving there with my wife and 2 daughters, We own some rice field lands and a sizable piggery. When I move there I am cashing in my pension and using the funds to build a house, we are pretty much set financially.

So, if you live nearby, let me know so we can maybe kick it when I arrive!!
Thanks.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

You're missing out if limiting your social circle to people your age that won't know squat. I lived in the PI and younger than you and the old guys were the ones to hang out with to learn the ropes. My two cents!


----------



## Fillup94577 (Jun 17, 2013)

You're right. I didn't realize I was alienating everyone else. I was just trying to see if there was any younger foreigners there because I don't think Ive seen a post on any forum yet from younger people in that area. I was just curious. I know I'll be hanging out with whoever I can when I arrive... I mean, once I'm there it'll be such a relief to be able to have REAL conversations with english-speaking people other than my wife.


----------

